# Typen wie "Don Juan"...



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

Hey Boardies!

Hab mir gerade Don Juan de Carps Beiträge durchgelesen! In einigen davon lästert er ja mächtig über mich ab! Er kritisiert mein Aussehen und hat sogar an meinem Charisma was auszusetzen, obwohl er mich gar nicht kennt! Solche Typen finde ich einfach zum  :v 

@Don Juan de Carp

Schön, dass du mich vom Andagio kennst! Aber haben wir jemals miteinander gesprochen??? Sicher nicht! Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht, wie du dir ein Urteil über mich bilden kannst  :r 
Ich habe dir nichts getan und finde deine negative Einstellung mir gegenüber echt zum (s.o.)  :v


----------



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Und ausserdem: Gregor (MaHaTaWaNa) hat die Fischerkarte am selben Revier, wie ich! Wenn ich ihn frage, ob er fischen geht, dann ist das für mich selbstverständlich, dass seine Frau auch mit dabei ist! Ich bin ja auch in einer Beziehung und deshalb haben weder er noch ich Interesse aneinander!!! Nur das das mal klar ist!!!


----------



## Naglfar (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

hi manu1979,
recht hast du! das gehört sich nicht! gib's ihm!


----------



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Danke dir *schulterklopf*
Eingebildeter Hund!!!  :r Was glaubt der eigentlich!!!
Ich tu ja gar niemanden etwas böses hier  #d


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Ich kümmer mich drum und schreib' unserem Charmeur mal ne PM. Er hats wahrscheinlich nicht so gemeint also immer langsam mit den Anschuldigungen......

Aber grunsätzlich klärt man so etwas am besten via email oder PM!!!


----------



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@achim

Danke, das ist sehr lieb! Er hat mich ja auch öffentlich blöd angemacht! Bin echt auf hundert  #q


----------



## sebastian (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@achim

So geht das besser weil jetzt weis jeder was er von ihm halten soll


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Hi Manu1979,

nichts gegen Dich und Deine Vorgehensweise, aber ich hab in einem anderen Board mal eine nette Empfehlung zu "Persönlichen Nachrichten" bzw. "Emails" und "öffentlichen Beiträgen" im Board gelesen, die sinngemäß lautete, dass persönliche Anlegenheiten auch so gehalten werden sollten, da sie nur die beteiligten Parteien betreffen. Insofern sollte von einer öffentlichen Diskussion abgesehen werden. 

Es gibt bei allen Angelegenheiten und Meinungsverschiedenheiten ja auch immer zwei Seiten... vielleicht denkst Du ja nochmal darüber nach und regelst sowas lieber per PM, hmm?! #h


----------



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@sebastian

Richtig!!! Soll jeder wissen, was das für ein gemeiner Typ ist!


----------



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@pilkman
Sorry, aber er hat es auch öffentlich gemacht! Werd mich künftig zurückhalten.


----------



## Naglfar (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

ich finde das schon ok, dass manu sich öffentlich dazu äußert. er hat sie ja auch öffentlich beleidigt.
ist ja wirklich nicht die feine art. und das ganze in einem forum in dem der andere auch dabei ist. 
naja....will mich da aber lieber nicht weiter einmischen. mich geht es ja eigentlich nix an.
gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## Manu1979 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@naglfar

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!! Bin so wütend!


----------



## fjordbutt (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

hey manu  

ruhig blut...diese typen wird immer wider geben #d 

einfach auf die buddy liste setzen und ignorieren #6 


all happy day :m


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@ Manu
ich habe eine PM an den Kavalier geschickt, warte bitte seine Reaktion ab, bevor Du hier weiter loslegst, okay???
@ Pilkman
normalerweise wird das hier auch so geregelt
@ alle
Sollte das hier mit dem Lästern weitergehen, leg ich diesen Beitrag auf Eis bis sich die Gemüter etwas beruhigt haben!


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

hey manu!!
hab mir das auch schon gedacht...find ich nicht ok jemanden so öffentlich nieder zu machen.don juan ich glaub eine entschuldigung ist angebracht!
dann vertragt euch wieder und gut is)))
hoff du lasst dich nicht abschrecken.
lg rob#h#h#h


----------



## Alf Stone (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@Don Juan deCarp
Bei uns in Berlin sagt man: Reiß dich mal ein bisschen am Riemen! ,
was soviel heißt wie : "Benimm dich!"
Habe gerade das Posting von Manu1979 gelesen und dann mal aus Neugier so deine Statements gecheckt und festgestellt, daß du für jemanden der studiert doch recht einfältig zu sein scheinst.
Nur weil du Blondinnen nicht magst, greifst du jemanden verbal an und beleidigst sie.
Das sind einfach schlechte Manieren und dafür gibts von mir eine Onlinekopfnuß für dich  #q

Ps: Dazu auch noch mal, was du mit deiner Registrierung bestätigst hast,

6. Pflichten der Mitglieder

Durch das Klicken des Annahme-Knopfes bei der Registrierung in unserem Forum, wird rechtlich verbindlich versichert, dass hier keine Beiträge veröffentlicht werden, die
*
politisch orientiert
beleidigend
belästigend
verleumderisch
hasserregend
obszön
in jeglicher Form jugendgefährdend
vulgär
sexuell orientiert
pornographisch
rassistisch
menschenverachtend
abscheulich
bedrohlich*

sind, oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland oder die guten Sitten verstoßen würden. Insbesondere Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen, üble Nachrede usw. gegen Mitglieder des Forums oder jegliche andere natürliche oder juristische Personen, Personengruppen oder Institutionen sind strikt untersagt. Ebenso ist es strengstens untersagt, zu widerrechtlichen oder illegalen Handlungen aufzurufen, bzw. die Möglichkeit solcher Handlungen in jeglicher Weise zu begünstigen (z.B. Links zu Internetseiten mit Raubkopien von Software oder Musikdateien, Cracks, Seriennummern oder ähnliches). Dieselben Einschränkungen gelten selbstverständlich auch für alle anderen Veröffentlichungen in unserem Forensystem, wie z.B. private Nachrichten, E-Mails über das Formular im Forum, persönliche Profile, Signaturen, Benutzernamen, Benutzertitel, Benutzerbild (Avatar) etc. (das gilt für sämtliche veröffentlichten oder verlinkten Daten, wie Texte, Bilder, Animationen, ...).
Sollten dem Administrator oder einem Moderator Beiträge vorbeschriebender Natur auffallen, werden diese ohne Rückmeldung an den Verfasser aus dem System entfernt bzw. durch den Administrator oder Moderator korrigiert. Sollte ein Beitrag gar gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen behält sich der Betreiber vor Anzeige zu erstatten.

Petri Alf


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Hui hier gehts ja ab 
Jetzt bin ich direkt neugierig was der Bub geschrieben hat obwohl das ja eigentlich nicht meine Art ist. 
Mal nachlesen.

So machen das tausenden andere. Ohne es zu schreiben wie ich.
Darum sollte es nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, da "geilen" sich bloss die "Schaulustigen" dran auf.
Und die andren interessierts nicht (wie mich. ich les natürlich gar nix nach, is mir zu blöd).
Also privat machen ist besser. (Wobei mirs egal ist, wollte es nur verdeutlichen warum die Tipps kommen).

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Mal eine Frage...

Was hat dieser Sch..... hier in dem Forum verloren?
Das Thema hier lautet "Was beisst wo? > Österreich+Schweiz+Holland". 

Wenn ich schon hier rein schaue dann erwarte ich informative Beiträge zu Fängen oder Angelplätzen, aber keine privaten Diskussionen. 

Sorry Kinders... Das musste mal raus wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier ansehe.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Kinders... Das musste mal raus wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier ansehe.



Ja, hast ja recht, Petrihelix. Aber die ganze Geschichte hat eine recht amüsante Wendung genommen... insofern auch lesenswert.  :q

Aber unter "Anglerlatein und Sonstigem" oder "Liebe und Romantik " wär´s vielleicht wirklich besser aufgehoben...


----------



## Lxlx1982 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@PetriHelix

 #v  Warum liest du es denn dann???? Hmmmm?  :q 

Lg


----------



## Alf Stone (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Na hui, noch mehr schöne Frauen die sich zu Wort melden.
Die ganze Thematik scheint die Leute ja echt zu interessieren bzw. zu belustigen mich eingeschlossen!

Aber in diesem Unterforum ist es wohl wirklich etwas falsch, was ich im Entschuldigungs-Thread von Don Juan aber auch schon mal angemerkt hatte...

Hier wollen die Leute lesen, wie man Gummifische im Rhein führt :q und nicht wie man "Fische" am Rhein "ver"führt , hat glaub ich jemand schon mal in diesem Sinne geschrieben...

Petri Alf


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Hi PetriHelix Ich bin froh, dass hier sowas geschrieben wird, sonst hätte ich die charmanten Mädels nie kennengelernt. Besonders die liebe Loli wäre mir im Verborgenen geblieben. Und das geht gar nicht sowas! *g* Gruss Dennis


----------



## Lxlx1982 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@Sylverpasi
:s  Liiieb!!!  :a 

Also ich glaub, interessieren tut's eh jeden! Einen faden
Beitrag liest sich ja keiner durch!

 #u


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

*roteroseüberreichdir*#t


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

nach den letzten beiträgen stellt sich eins heraus....dad gehört zu liebe und romatik :q  #h  #6  :k


----------



## Lxlx1982 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Ein bisserl Spaß muss sein...  #6


----------



## winchester73 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Hm, ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, worum's hier geht, wohl um Beleidigungen.

Aber da das hier sowieso fehl am Platz ist und sich wohl irgendwie erledigt hat, kann man diesen Thread doch auch löschen, oder?


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

na logo :m  wollt ja nur ein bissel stenkern :q 

übrigens ganz herzlich willkommen im anglerboard #v  #h das wird ja immer schöner hier....


----------



## Lxlx1982 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@fjordbutt

Danke danke  #h 
Stenkerer  :r  *ggg*
Hi hi hi!


----------



## Bausi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Es ist doch erstaunlich, wie sehr Frauen polarisieren...  
Ich finde es schön, wenn sich auch weibliche Teilnehmer (und dann auch noch so hübsche wie Manu und Lolli) auf unserem Board tummeln ! #6 

Für Störenfriede, mit schlechtem Benehmen ausgestattet (wie Don Juan) ist hier allerdings kein Platz, denke ich...

Wir sollten ein Fazit ziehen und diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle beenden:

Manu = hui
Don Juan = buuuuuh

Und jetzt sollten wir uns wieder fischereilichen Themen widmen !!! #:  

Viele liebe Grüße
vom Bausi


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				Bausi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten ein Fazit ziehen und diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle beenden:
> 
> Manu = hui
> Don Juan = buuuuuh
> ...



mensch bausi, jetzt wo die negativen energien vertrieben sind soll der thread dichtgemacht werden???    lasst ihn doch einfach weiterlaufen, vielleicht gibts ja bald zwei foren liebe und romatik :k  :m


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Tja es fällt halt nur auf das hier auf einmal einige Beiträge auftauchen die nun überhaupt nichts in dem Bereich verloren haben

"Hi @ all" von Don Juan deCarp
"Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?" von MaHaTawaNa
"Typen wie "Don Juan"..." von Manu1979
"Entschuldigung & Macht´s gut!!!" von Don Juan deCarp

Dann können wir auch gleich alle Unterforen löschen und posten nur noch in Angeln allgemein...


----------



## Lxlx1982 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@PetriHelix

Geh, sei nicht so fies :c 
Der Gregor hat ja nicht gewusst, ob das mit den Hochzeitsfotos
funktioniert#c 
Sonst hätte er den Beitrag eh in einen anderen Bereich gegeben!


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Ich bin nicht fies 

Zitat Hausmeister Krause: "Ordnung muss sein!" 

Und so ein Zufall ... ich heisse auch Gregor 

Seit wann gibts eigentlich Frauen die ernsthaft "angeln"? *duck*


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Also ich finde auch es ist hier kein Platz für Typen die hier ablestern. Das Forum wird durch so etwas beschmutzt. Kann man diesen Thread mal löschen.


----------



## Lxlx1982 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@PetrixHelix

Gregors sind immer gut #v 
Ich bin einmal - Gregor zu Liebe - mit zum Blinkern gegangen! Hab
vorher noch nie zugeschaut, wie ein Fisch gefangen wurde!
Und an diesen besagten Tag hatte er dieses fette Aitel am Haken #: 
Hab es mit dem Kescher rausgefangen und das war voll aufregend  
Seitdem gehen wir immer zu zweit! Wir schlafen auch dort (bzw. ICH schlafe und Gregor weckt mich ständig auf)!
Einmal haben wir innerhalb von ca. 30 Minuten eine Brachse und eine Barbe
gefangen! Hab mich voll gefreut :s :a


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Hm also meine Freundin würde nicht selber angeln gehen, sie kommt zwar schonmal mit aber auch nur wenns nicht zu lange dauert. Aber vielleicht mal etwas das auch hier hin gehört...

Waren gestern in NL angeln und haben 4 Zander gefangen. Alle so zwischen 40-50cm, waren nur extrem rutschig und schwimmen jetzt alle wieder


----------



## Lxlx1982 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Super #v 

Also ich war bis jetzt nur live dabei, wenn Aitel, Brachse,
Barbe, Karpfen und ein Fisch, den wir nicht wirklich identifizieren
konnten gefangen wurden!

Der Fisch sah aus wie eine Brachse, war aber nicht schleimig und
größer als eine Rotfeder (glaub, dass die Rotfeder heißt?!)


----------



## Manu1979 (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

:e @alle, die ständig nörgeln!!!

Wenn ihr das alles nicht lesen woll, wieso tut ihr es dann?


----------



## Lxlx1982 (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@manu

Sei nicht so streng #y 
Wo bleibst du überhaupt??? Hab mich extra für dich registriert
und dann bist du nie da :c


----------



## Manu1979 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

@loli

Guten Morgen du Liebe!
Naja, es stimmt doch, oder? Alle lesen da groß herum uns schreiben dann, es interessiert sie nicht! Ist doch beknackt oder etwa nicht?

 :q


----------



## Knobbes (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Oh. da haben wir wieder eine Heisse Diskussion,
aber Manu , du darfst dast bitte nicht so eng sehen vom Don Juan.
Grus Knobbes


----------



## THD (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

Danke, mir reichts jetztzt, ich würde mich  freuen, wenn " Don Juan..." sich mal zu Wort
melden würde.
Grüße HHD.


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (2. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, mir reichts jetztzt, ich würde mich  freuen, wenn " Don Juan..." sich mal zu Wort
> melden würde.
> Grüße HHD.



Da bin ich! Was soll ich groß sagen? Sie kommt mit der Realität nicht klar! Ich hatte vollkommen recht  #6


----------



## powermike1977 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

ich finde wir sollten hier mal typen wie juergen klinsmann diskutieren!!!


----------



## Funkateer (4. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				Don Juan deCarp schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich! Was soll ich groß sagen? Sie kommt mit der Realität nicht klar! Ich hatte vollkommen recht  #6




Hier wir doch nur aus Spass provoziert.......mensch Mädels....seit doch mal ein bissle Selbsbewuster.......

p.s.: Ihr seit doch zwei "Schnuckelchen"


----------



## Agalatze (4. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

ich finde es auch nicht in ordnung.
kann auch die wut von manu verstehen. sowas würde mich auch dermaßen
ankotzen....
also manu kopf hoch !!
du bist ne süße und dabei bleibt es-basta !


----------



## powermike1977 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

um gottes willen


----------



## kanalbulle (4. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> um gottes willen


sehe ich genauso !
Langsam mausert sich das hier zur Flirtcommunity - und davon gibts genug !
Wenn ich dann noch sehe, wo sich der Thread hier befindet, dann wird mir übel :v Anglerboard.de > Aktuell > Was beisst wo? > Österreich+Schweiz+Holland


----------



## Manu1979 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				Funkateer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wir doch nur aus Spass provoziert.......mensch Mädels....seit doch mal ein bissle Selbsbewuster.......
> 
> p.s.: Ihr seit doch zwei "Schnuckelchen"



Loli und ich?????


----------



## Funkateer (9. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*

na, wer denn sonst.......


----------



## Manu1979 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				Funkateer schrieb:
			
		

> na, wer denn sonst.......



Na ich hab mich nicht so recht ausgekannt! Bin ja nur immer ICH diejenige, die runtergemacht wird  :c


----------



## Lxlx1982 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Typen wie "Don Juan"...*



			
				Manu1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich hab mich nicht so recht ausgekannt! Bin ja nur immer ICH diejenige, die runtergemacht wird :c


Wieso bloß???? :q


----------

